# Formula One Wheel?3



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I saw someone mention the possibility of implementing a formula one type steering wheel and incorporating some of the traditional gauge information in it. Anyone have an idea of how this might or might not be done and what info they could put there?

Dan


----------



## James Alexander (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Dan, I had an idea for a F1 style wheel, I was thinking about a couple of ideas. One very simple and one a little more complex.

Option 1: small led display built into the top on the steering wheel showing speed along with phone and simplified navigation graphics.

Option 2: 5" display with all the binnacle info displayed on it.

Either option sounds very spaceship like to me.

Either of these options would also mean the same dash in either left hand drive or right hand drive cars. Only the steering rack would have to change.


----------

